

Question: Resources for online advertising. - kyro

Hey all,<p>I'm trying to learn all about the world of online advertising. I've read the wikipedia articles and all other blog, etc. articles I can find on the subject, but no resource I've found provides a comprehensive in depth look into everything about web ads.<p>Have you come across any valuable resource, be it web page, book, etc.?<p>Thanks.
======
orvado
I read that there's a book PPC (pay-per click) Advertising For Dummies. That
might be a good place to start your search.

